# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer >  Nha trang điều kì diệu cho những nhà đầu tư

## nganmai68

A&B Central Square – Khẳng định đẳng cấp của giới thượng lưu.

❤️ Vị trí độc tôn:
+ Nằm Trọn 3 mặt đường Trần Phú - Hùng Vương - Lê Thánh Tôn, trong đó riêng ngã ba Trần Phú - Lê Thánh Tôn được coi là vị trí hoàng hậu của Nha Trang.
+ Đối diện tháp Trầm Hương.
+ View trọn toàn bộ dải bờ biển và cảnh quan đẹp nhất Nha Trang.

 ❤️ AB GROUP xin khẳng định:
+ Bàn giao full nội thất tiêu chuẩn 5* (chi tiết trong từng chiếc đũa).
+ Với 100% căn hộ view biển có thể lấy trọn sinh khí từ biển vào tất cả không gian bên trong. Giúp 100% căn hộ thông thoáng cả mặt trước và mặt sau.
+ 100% căn hộ có ban công rất rộng khách hàng có thể tận dụng không gian ngắm biển 1 cách trọn vẹn.
+ Vận hành theo tiêu chuẩn 5* quốc tế.
+ Chuỗi bất động sản: Anantara Mũi Né Resort & Spa ở Mũi Né; Nam Nghi Resort (Phú Quốc).
+ Cam kết doanh thu 100%/10 năm, từ năm thứ 11 chia theo 80: 20.
+ Chủ đầu tư ⏫CAM KẾT MUA LẠI sau 5 năm⏫ với cam kết tăng 10%.
+ Sở hữu và trao đổi 15 đêm nghỉ dưỡng trong hệ thống Resort 5* của tập đoàn A&B GROUP.
+ Ngân hàng HD BANK hỗ trợ 70% giá trị căn hộ, phát hành chứng thư bảo lãnh từng căn.
------------------------------ ĐỂ BIẾT THÊM THÔNG TIN 0937.973.475

----------

